# Ecm technika /rocket cellini /izzo alex pid /hx which one ????



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am considering a one off /last time upgrade,funds and space permitting.I have already posted and received lots of useful information on a suitable grinder and possibly hope to pick one up after the grind off.

The machines I am considering are listed above. I have not seen these in the flesh but done lots of reading. I will visit B /B to view them at first hand and speak to Claudette.

Can I please have views/ pros /cons / suggestions /likes/ dislikes or any other information to assist my choice.

Others can be suggested but I do prefer straight sides no artistic shapes sexy or not.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For the same price as a Technika you can get an ex-demo Rocket R58

£1549 is a great price for that machine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Why are ECM so expensive £1549 for the technicka with a vib pump.? I know a lot of parts & the boiler they use are Bezzera made, in fact the shell resembles my Mitica


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I did post you a message when you got your BEZ. On a post I saw there is a "discussion" going on between Bez & ECM regarding copying. Also there is talk that ECM's are now built at Bez factory !!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Google 'Slayer 1 group' and be prepared for machine envy


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Possible curve-ball? http://www.gio-espresso.co.uk/machines/coffee-machines/home/la-spaziale/la-spaziale-s1-ii-mini-vivaldi-black-coffee-machine-special-offer.html


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the ECM Mechanika IV which is identical to the Technika apart from the covers and a few hundred quid cheaper.

Best machine I have ever had and best one that I have ever used! Bar none!

David


----------

